# Good News from New Holland



## Bruce B (Aug 26, 2006)

Our own Rich, from Lost Nation, took Reserve at New Holland. Congrtaulations Rich and all your entourage, for a job well done.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2006)

Congratulations Rich!  Looking forward to seeing the pics as usual.  Does anyone have the full results by category?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Uh-Oh! He's coming to Oinktoberfest!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe he'll be the one to finally unseat Donny this year!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2006)

congrats Rich


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, over 70 teams...quite a statement!  congratulations!!!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 27, 2006)

I just hope he stays up north.   8)


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

Way to go Rich.  Can't wait for the pics.


----------

